# Good deal on a 595?



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

What do you think, relatively speaking? I know it's expensive, but do you think the price is fair considering the frame is a year old and that Dura Ace gruppo is about to be replaced with 7900? Just curious.

http://www.racycles.com/Look595Pro07Bike-idv-7492-515.html

I posted this in another forum, but I thought I'd post here to see what people here thought.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I have this bike and I love it! I paid $5150 several months ago. The only difference was I got Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels and an upgraded seat. (I later changed my Dura Ace crank to an FSA compact crank.)

Go for it. I have 2500 miles on it and love it more every time I ride it.

Love it!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> What do you think, relatively speaking? I know it's expensive, but do you think the price is fair considering the frame is a year old and that Dura Ace gruppo is about to be replaced with 7900? Just curious.
> 
> http://www.racycles.com/Look595Pro07Bike-idv-7492-515.html
> 
> I posted this in another forum, but I thought I'd post here to see what people here thought.




thanks for posting this. they have 10x more frames than any other vendor i could find on the internet especially in xl size. now all i have to do is decide which '08 ultra frame i want. :crazy:


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

You'll not go wrong with the 595 it's an awesome bike.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

unless you love the parts on that bike, i would call yoru dealer as I just got a great deal on an 08 586 frame for 3k, I could have gotten a 595 for the same price so I would say you could possibly order the frame and build it up nicely with the leftover money the way you want it


----------

